# Squashed flys



## Stevemotorhome (Oct 31, 2008)

Can anyone help ??
The front of my motorhome is covered in squashed flys.
What is the quickest and best way of removing them ??

Regards

Steve


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

buy traffic film remover from motorfactor shop.its bright pink and needs diluted with water, wet vehice, spray on pink stuff, leave for 30 secs,sponge off, very easy


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*squashed beasties*

Hi bud I use TFR (traffic film remover) be sure to dilute it well before use, or for use while on the road you can get bug cleaner in a spray bottle from motorists shops .
Chris


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I get Huntley and Palmer to come and collect them.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Baby wipes work a treat. :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I find holding babies up to do a mans work despicable. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Try some Auto Glym motorhome or caravan cleaner and a little bit of elbow lube.  

steve


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just leave em on, the rain will wash them off eventually when you are driving   


Richard...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

"Bounce" tissue work superbly. The stuff the missus will put in the drier to make the clothes smell fresh. Slightly dampened - Perfick!

Tco


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

A piece of old net curtain in car shampoo works for me. The net is abrasive enough to remove the insects/flies but does not damage paintwork. This avoids usimg chemicals which may also remove the polish or shine from from bodywork.

Ask the wife before taking the net curtains down from the house! :lol:


----------

